# Takemitsu: concertante works



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

The incomplete list is from wikipedia. Pick your favourite and tell us why please, specially if it's not on the poll.

I picked Autumn, because it's music with an edge to it.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

From Me Flows What You Call Time, without a doubt.


----------

